# Post your switch setups!



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm looking to see what different ideas guys have had on switch types, location, pre-setup boxes vs individual, and anything else related to how people have wired up their auxiliary lighting. Post em' up! 

Me, I'm looking at a pre-wired box but I have no idea where I'm going to mount it in my Ext cab, old body style GM, where space is at a premium.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Search function-

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90657&highlight=switchbox+pictures


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

7d9_z28;1504280 said:


> Search function-
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90657&highlight=switchbox+pictures


Something about the way I was wording my search was not pulling that one up. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Take a look at the "My Ebling" link in my sig, on one of the pages it showes my switch set up. What kind of truck do you have? What all are you looking to hook up to it?


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1504968 said:


> Take a look at the "My Ebling" link in my sig, on one of the pages it showes my switch set up. What kind of truck do you have? What all are you looking to hook up to it?


Ryan, OP says "Ext cab, old body style GM" so 88-98 (99,00) Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been using this setup


----------



## fullahead (Jun 2, 2012)

leigh;1505007 said:


> I've been using this setup


Haven't gotten that far yet lol. I may have misused the "obs" but mines an 02-07.

Feel free to post, but I've gotten what I need from the link provided. As far as I'm concerned the mods can wipe out this thread.


----------



## rocksbite (Dec 1, 2011)

hey guys i went all out. well i think i did. this is in my 85 gmc 3500 
first i found an over head console out of an older ford conversion van. it has 5 switches that light up when on, 2 sunglass holders 2 map lights and a garage door opener spot.

i used plastic conduit and cut a hole in the floor at the pass side cab corner. all my wires run from the firewall to inside the cab thru it. then i made a mounting plate under the hood. installed a circit breaker, fuse block and all my selonoids. 

being that nothing is ever good enough i have a seperate switches. 1 does the truck lights to plow lights, 2 is power to the pump, 3 is empty, 4 is the strobe lights. and being i used a selonoid all the plow stuff turns off with the key. i think 4 im going to add back up lights


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

No Strobes justa Mini ABLE mini bar that plugs into the Cig. Lighter.

Lol YES we only had a Blue toggle switch at the shop when we installed our Rear lights...Oh well!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd post mine, but I'm sure most everyone has seen Ford's upfitter switches.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll get a picture of mine tomorrow if I get time, I built it and it's pretty cool.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm fixin to get my setup finished tomorrow, finally. I'll post pics of what I did in my OBS Ford, pretty proud of my idear haha.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

They guy said he has what he needs and doesn't want to see more...


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Triton2286;1526818 said:


> They guy said he has what he needs and doesn't want to see more...


Yeah but we want to show off ours!
Maybe someone else needs some ideas.








I have a Whelen 9000
Missile launcher = main shutoff
top row, L-R full strobes, rear strobes only, front strobes only, rear red wig-wags,spst push button for pattern change, center spst push button for pattern change also.
Btm row L-R forward take downs, left alley, right alley, future back up lights, momentary push button for dimming strobes. 
Whelen is a top notch company, I bought the light used and called them for a schematic, they asked for my email addy and serial number in the light, they then sent me a full schematic of this exact light. Very kind of them, when I bought the light I had no switch and no knowledge of these models. Now I can rebuild one in no time as I bought three of them to get the light bar I wanted, 50" wide. If anyone wants pics of light bar let me know. I made up quick connect plugs for it, two for the lights and one for the power.There are 18 wires in the harness, I had about 2' with the light.The box came from Radio Shack for about 5 bucks.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

dave_dj1;1527548 said:


> Yeah but we want to show off ours!


That's not what this thread is for...it was created by the OP for ideas for his specific model.

That's why this (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90657&highlight=switchbox+pictures) thread exists.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

sorry, guess I need to read more thoroughly.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to make one with all the missile switches.


----------

